# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Sunday in retirement on St. Barths!

## cec1

. . . a late morning, beautiful walk along the beach at Toiny . . . to the Beach Club.


. . . and a very delicious lobster salad . . . one of the best ever!



Walking back to the parking area, views of the famous, specularly-sited Nureyev maison on this incredible reach of the sea


and what I believe to be a long-abandoned home of the former leper colony in this area.



Finally . . . a carry out dinner from the CEC-walkable & excellent Yo Sushimania, in my hood.


As I waited for shrimp & noodles wok-to-go, I enjoyed  sitting with my feet cooling in the pool  a glass of Sancerre and a very tasty salmon & avocado sushi roll

. . . I asked the always sweet hostess if she had personally caught the salmon . . . she said yes, in my pool, & there are more that might like your toes!


Its a life thats hard to beat!

----------


## amyb

Delightful. "Sunday, sweet Sunday" ....(The Flower Drum Song)

----------


## cec1

> Delightful. "Sunday, sweet Sunday" ....(The Flower Drum Song)



Love that Rodgers & Hammerstein memory!

----------


## amyb

> Love that Rodgers & Hammerstein memory!



You got it, Dennis.

----------


## Cwater

I hope the spelling is correct…quvelling

----------


## amyb

Kvelling

----------


## Cwater

> Kvelling



 :thumb up:

----------


## 24loar

Please excuse me if this sounds ghoulish. I have studied the history of Hansen's Disease (Leprosy) for quite a few years. I have visited Carrville, LA and Kalaupapa in HI, as well as other lazaretto sites in the Caribbean, such as St Kitts. If you have any references, acquaintances or have personal knowledge of the management of Hansen's patients on SBH, please let me know. We are coming down next week, and I would like to see what historical material might be available to me. ?Perhaps the museum near the old Wall House? 
Thanks
John Rice

----------


## elgreaux

> Please excuse me if this sounds ghoulish. I have studied the history of Hansen's Disease (Leprosy) for quite a few years. I have visited Carrville, LA and Kalaupapa in HI, as well as other lazaretto sites in the Caribbean, such as St Kitts. If you have any references, acquaintances or have personal knowledge of the management of Hansen's patients on SBH, please let me know. We are coming down next week, and I would like to see what historical material might be available to me. ?Perhaps the museum near the old Wall House? 
> Thanks
> John Rice




you might check at the new heritage museum at Le Brigantin in Gustavia, or at Domaine Felicité in Public. Someone there might know. Also since the buildings are on the grounds at Le Toiny hotel, maybe check with Charles Vere Nicoll if he is on the island when you are here...

----------


## cassidain

> . . . and a very delicious lobster salad . . . one of the best ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Walking back to the parking area, views of the famous, specularly-sited Nureyev maison on this incredible reach of the sea



it's good being Mr Dennis à la retraite !

. . . though, it was pas mal du tout being Mr Dennis avant la retraite !  :Big Laugh:

----------


## 24loar

Thanks! We have visited Domain Felicite, but at the time did not think of asking about Hansen's disease. We will revisit it, and check out LT and the buildings when we go there for lunch.
We met Rosemond a few years ago at Santa Fe; He is such a nice guy. Give him our best

----------


## elgreaux

> Thanks! We have visited Domain Felicite, but at the time did not think of asking about Hansen's disease. We will revisit it, and check out LT and the buildings when we go there for lunch.
> We met Rosemond a few years ago at Santa Fe; He is such a nice guy. Give him our best



Will do...

----------


## noel

Looking at the title of this thread reminds me of the saying, "If you're retired, every day is a Saturday but Sunday."

----------


## amyb

> Looking at the title of this thread reminds me of the saying, "If you're retired, every day is a Saturday but Sunday."



Terrific line and true,Tim!

----------


## cec1

> Terrific line and true,Tim!



What day is it???

----------


## GramChop

> What day is it???



It’s Dennisday. Duh.  :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

> Its Dennisday. Duh.



As they used to scream on Family Feud, GOOD ANSWER!  GOOD ANSWER!

----------


## davesmom

> Looking at the title of this thread reminds me of the saying, "If you're retired, every day is a Saturday but Sunday."



When I retired, the last sentence of my speech was, "...and every day's a snow day!"

----------


## JEK

My advice to the newly retired is to get involved with not for profits and stay engaged. My rules has been to wear a starched collared shirt at least 2-3 times a week (going out for meetings). If more - you are failing at retirement - too many.  If less, I am told to get off the couch and get out of the house!

----------


## noel

> My advice to the newly retired is to get involved with not for profits and stay engaged. My rules has been to wear a starched collared shirt at least 2-3 times a week (going out for meetings). If more - you are failing at retirement - too many.  If less, I am told to get off the couch and get out of the house!



+1
I'm with you John!

----------


## Hawke

> My advice to the newly retired is to get involved with not for profits and stay engaged. My rules has been to wear a starched collared shirt at least 2-3 times a week (going out for meetings). If more - you are failing at retirement - too many.  If less, I am told to get off the couch and get out of the house!



Adopt a dog or two. That will keep you busy. Average 5-7 miles a day with our two mutts.

----------


## davesmom

> My advice to the newly retired is to get involved with not for profits and stay engaged. My rules has been to wear a starched collared shirt at least 2-3 times a week (going out for meetings). If more - you are failing at retirement - too many.  If less, I am told to get off the couch and get out of the house!



Ha, ha..the shirt thing is hilarious!  And that is what I also am involved with..my non-profit foundation helps other non-profits so we spread our efforts all over. It is a win-win for everyone.  Everybody needs help..do good, feel good!

----------


## cec1

> Ha, ha..the shirt thing is hilarious!  And that is what I also am involved with..my non-profit foundation helps other non-profits so we spread our efforts all over. It is a win-win for everyone.  Everybody needs help..do good, feel good!



All great advice & input!

----------

